# Help me to buy USB MUSIC SYSTEM for my WagonR. plzzzzzzzzzz.....



## kool (Oct 4, 2011)

Guys,
My WagonR is 5 year old, and my old SONY CD head units stopped working, so now i've installed Chinese USB head unit which have worse sound. 

So guys, help me to buy a good quality sound system (CAR MUSIC SYSTEM).

Features i want: 
1) *USB port +AUX*
2) CD (optional)
3) Sound quality should be good, not hi-fi or very loud. (my dad dont likes such things)
4) Budget: b/w Rs.4k to Rs.5k
5) Detachable panel



I've checked this offer: 
JVC 1-DIN CD Receiver KD-R425/R426 for Rs.4000 (Actual price: Rs.7490)
*www.jvc.co.in/car/cd_receiver/kd-r425_426/img/kd-r425_426_image.jpg
Auto Bild India

*subscriptions.intoday.in/subscriptions/autobild/images_300911/index_07.jpg


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 5, 2011)

Comparing the JVC HU's build quality with pioneer n Kenwood, the buttons are kind of flimsy/looks very local...

Since u mentioned CD as optional, u can also look at JBL X333 - 3K.. But the sound quality isnt that great...

At ur budget, i'd recommend Kenwood KDC-U346 - 3.5K(gray market)..


----------



## kool (Oct 5, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Comparing the JVC HU's build quality with pioneer n Kenwood, the buttons are kind of flimsy/looks very local...
> 
> Since u mentioned CD as optional, u can also look at JBL X333 - 3K.. But the sound quality isnt that great...
> 
> At ur budget, i'd recommend Kenwood KDC-U346 - 3.5K(gray market)..



Oh MegaMind.... u r like GOD, finally someone replied. Bro i really want2buy within this month. So plzzzzz tell me more abt  good head units. Budget i can stretch upto Rs.5k


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Oct 5, 2011)

Kool,

Isn't this a good deal,
Auto Bild India
??? 
If you are not a audiophile... 

I saw your post in desidime too...  

And also can any1 tell me how much I have to spend for speakers, if I get this head unit ? & How much service charge will be billed by mechanic for fitting this ?

Thanks.


----------



## kool (Oct 5, 2011)

Ganeshkumar said:


> Kool,
> 
> Isn't this a good deal,
> Auto Bild India
> ...



But i dont trust that free offer


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 5, 2011)

kool said:


> So plzzzzz tell me more abt  good head units. Budget i can stretch upto Rs.5k



The reason i told u too avoid JVC KD-R425/R426 is that, i've auditioned KD-R425/R426 & KDC-U346 side by side and the KDC-U346 sounded clearer..
So my suggestion still holds for Kenwood KDC-U346..
If u need ipod control, kenwood KDC-U446/KDC-U449 ~5K

At all costs, stay away from Pioneer 2390UB & DEH-149UB..

By the way which speakers u have?



Ganeshkumar said:


> And also can any1 tell me how much I have to spend for speakers, if I get this head unit ?
> How much service charge will be billed by mechanic for fitting this ?



Well, how much u can spend for it?
Charges vary depending on the dealer. If no amp/sub, u can expect 200-500..


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 5, 2011)

Even I m looking to buy something like that with almost the same budget and same requirements And also need to buy a pair of speakers for my Indigo car
Requirements:
An audio system and also a pair of speakers:
Budget-anything as cheap and at the same as good as possible,And don't wish to buy anything from grey market.BTW i m looking for something for around 5k for both or so(budget is not fixed,I can increase if I m getting some thing good)
CD playing is optional
USB port is the main thing and at the same time if I could get a SD card slot then it would be awesome.
The sound quality is must,it just be very-very good
The above deal(AUTO BILD INDIA) looks awesome,should I go for it?????

@megamind-where can I get this JBL X333 for 3k in delhi or somewhere online?


----------



## johnybravojr (Oct 5, 2011)

If you aren't too conscious about the brand value, yet don't want to risk buying third-rated, unbranded players, consider Xenos DVU-150. Its got USB, Memory Card, Aux-in, detachable HU, 18 month warranty, and DVD playback too. And it costs Rs. 6990/-. You can bargain a good deal(I got it for Rs. 5400) if you find their distributor in your locality. I've been using it in my Spark for the past 2 years, and I'm loving it. If you think its over your budget, you can look at their other models. IMO, you can't get a better HU with DVD playback at that price...

If anyone's in TN interested in Xenos, I can help you out.

Source: xenos.co.in


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 5, 2011)

I have used JVC,SONY,BLAUPUNKT etc but the best I found was Blaupunkt,they were truly awesome and have no comparison with any other.Is there something good in blaupunkt ?


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Oct 5, 2011)

The deal looks kewl. But reading bad feedbacks about Indiatoday deals. 

@MegaMind,
I am just thinking of going for a music set seeing this deal for my 6 year Hyundai santro. I don't have any specific budget. Just to listen some descent music on move, is my requirements!

OFF TOPIC:
@Kool,
Your signature is allowed by forum rules??


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 5, 2011)

@johnybravojr can u suggest me other than xenos something in sony, jvc, kenwood, pioneer, blaupunkt etc


----------



## kool (Oct 5, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> The reason i told u too avoid JVC KD-R425/R426 is that, i've auditioned KD-R425/R426 & KDC-U346 side by side and the KDC-U346 sounded clearer..
> So my suggestion still holds for Kenwood KDC-U346..
> If u need ipod control, kenwood KDC-U446/KDC-U449 ~5K
> 
> ...



I've *inbuilt speaker* in dashboard only *(in WagonR)*  I'll buy speaker later, But at present my chinese USB system sucks, very bad sound.   And *i dont have iPod, but i want to connect my Nokia 5230 via AUX. so i need USB+AUX with good sound. Looks doesnt matter.* So now whats ur opinion? ??  And where i can get Kenwood KDC-U346 online? I'm from patna, so here i can get from authorized dealer only, No grey market here...


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 6, 2011)

aroraanant said:


> where can I get this JBL X333 for 3k in delhi or somewhere online?



Thats gray market rate..



aroraanant said:


> I have used JVC,SONY,BLAUPUNKT etc but the best I found was Blaupunkt,they were truly awesome and have no comparison with any other.Is there something good in blaupunkt ?



Blaupunkt & Alpine are a diff. league, u cant compare them with others...

blaupunkt san francisco 300 & Madrid 210 w/USB will cost 8-8.5K



Ganeshkumar said:


> I am just thinking of going for a music set seeing this deal for my 6 year Hyundai santro. I don't have any specific budget. Just to listen some descent music on move, is my requirements!



If u can get it from gray market, u'll hav nice deals.. How many speakers u need?



kool said:


> And where i can get Kenwood KDC-U346 online? I'm from patna, so here i can get from authorized dealer only, No grey market here...



No gray market in Patna? 
Every city has.. 
Online prices should be ~6K...


----------



## kool (Oct 6, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> No gray market in Patna?
> Every city has..
> Online prices should be ~6K...


Oh teri....... 6k. By d way grey market means chor bajar na... may be i'm wrong.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Oct 8, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> If u can get it from gray market, u'll hav nice deals.. How many speakers u need?



Hi,
Thanks.
Probably 2 speakers, but need a descent sound. Also tell me for 4 speakers. Can we try ourselves installing it ?


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 8, 2011)

Ganeshkumar said:


> Hi,
> Thanks.
> Probably 2 speakers, but need a descent sound. Also tell me for 4 speakers. Can we try ourselves installing it ?



The sound quality from the speakers depends 50% on audio source & 50% on speaker's build(diaphragm) quality.. 
So u need a good HU to enjoy music...
Polk audio DB691 - 3.5k 6x9" - rear
Polk audio DB501/521 - ~2.5K 4"/5.1/4" - front


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Oct 10, 2011)

^^^
Thanks... (think)


----------



## kool (Oct 10, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Thats gray market rate..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey megamind, today i checked two shops for grey market Rate for these two system:
*Kenwood KDC-U346 : Rs.5500
JVC KD-R426          : Rs.4400*

a/c to my budget JVC R426 fits well, i liked its feature: USB+MP3 CD+AUX (Rs.500 extra for bluetooth adaptor). Now whats ur suggestion, are these rates good? Or i can get more cheaper?? Hows its sound??


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 12, 2011)

The prices are too high for gray market... Try to bargain..

If Kenwood KDC-U346 doesn't fit ur budget, get JVC KD-R426...


----------



## kool (Oct 12, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> The prices are too high for gray market... Try to bargain..
> 
> If Kenwood KDC-U346 doesn't fit ur budget, get JVC KD-R426...




Hows sound quality of both brand? And where i can get full review of these both system? Tomorrow m going to buy system, so plzzz suggest me good deal..


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 12, 2011)

To my ears, Kenwood KDC-U346 > JVC KD-R426..

In chennai, i can find KDC-U346 for 3.5K in gray.. Do ur best at bargaining...


----------



## kool (Oct 12, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> To my ears, Kenwood KDC-U346 > JVC KD-R426..
> 
> In chennai, i can find KDC-U346 for 3.5K in gray.. Do ur best at bargaining...


 OK, i'll try my best to bargain both.  By d way, GRAY MARKET RATE means w/o bill?? 

and I've only front factory fitted speaker by maruti company in wagonR. any idea about good and low cost speaker for REAR side? not HI-Fi woofer type, because its a small car.


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 12, 2011)

kool said:


> 1. GRAY MARKET RATE means w/o bill??
> 
> 2. and I've only front factory fitted speaker by maruti company in wagonR. any idea about good and low cost speaker for REAR side? not HI-Fi woofer type, because its a small car.



1. Yes. Check the head unit wen u buy it... 

2. Budget again? Planning on MDF tray or box for rear?


----------



## kool (Oct 13, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> 1. Yes. Check the head unit wen u buy it...
> 
> 2. Budget again? Planning on MDF tray or box for rear?



what is MDF tray. ? I just want simple 2 speaker at the back.* Budget: Rs.2000*

Found these pics on google... its looks really cool, how to install such speakers and light. 

*www.team-bhp.com/forum/iipcache/69626.jpg

i want installation of speaker on top of the rear quarter glass, like this::::::::

*www.team-bhp.com/forum/iipcache/95356.jpg
*www.team-bhp.com/forum/iipcache/95354.jpg
*www.team-bhp.com/forum/iipcache/95357.jpg
*www.team-bhp.com/forum/iipcache/95361.jpg


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 13, 2011)

This is mdf tray & is recommended for hatchbacks...



Spoiler



*orangeden.com/vista/vista01.jpg



Speakers,
1. JBL GT5-S369 - 2.2K
2. Pioneer TSA6964S - 1.8K



kool said:


> i want installation of speaker on top of the rear quarter glass, like this::::::::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats a good option if u need trunk space.. U can look for such boxes, costs 500~1000 bucks...


----------



## kool (Oct 13, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> This is mdf tray & is recommended for hatchbacks...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thanx again...........  u should start ur own site/forum/toll free no etc and name it as: *"ASK ANYTHING ®"*    u r like wikipedia, thanx man.


----------



## kool (Oct 15, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> To my ears, Kenwood KDC-U346 > JVC KD-R426..
> 
> In chennai, i can find KDC-U346 for 3.5K in gray.. Do ur best at bargaining...



Finally i bought 
JVC KD- R426 : Rs.4200
JVC CS-V627 6" 230watt speaker : Rs.1800
Fitting+cable charge: Rs.100
 and awesome sound......... wow.... 
but after buying i read it has no FADER option.  
*www.vicky.in/shopping/image/cache/data/car-audio-systems/jvc-KD-R416-500x500.jpg

*webdealin.com/images/JVCCSV627.jpg


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 15, 2011)

Congrats buddy.. Post pics..

Did u get that side mounting pads?


----------



## kool (Oct 15, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Congrats buddy.. Post pics..
> 
> Did u get that side mounting pads?



 wat is side mounting pads? speaker installed on back side tray. By d way, it has fader option. wow... !!  and where i can get cheap bluetooth adapter? 

and any other extra accessories for my wagonR to make/look KOOL. like i want to replace the yellow night light to white which is above rear view mirror. I searched on google, but coludnt find anything for my wagonR. I dont want body modification, but just want to little decoration inside car. 

Thank u...... and will post pics soon.......


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 15, 2011)

kool said:


> where i can get cheap bluetooth adapter? and any other extra accessories for my wagonR to make/look KOOL. like i want to replace the yellow night light to white which is above rear view mirror.



Everything would be avail. at any 'car jewels' shop....


----------



## shabhz (Jul 3, 2012)

hey wanna buy a stereo not chinese under Rs 3000, where to buy, m n delhi.....i hve rear oval sony xplod speakers installed in a box under the tray...would dat reduces the sound since the speaker r under the tray???
plz helpppppppppp regarding buying the stereo...
requirement:usb+AUX CABLE(MOST IMP) + fm 
budget:< 3000
place: delhi
car: wagon r


----------



## tomemmanuel (Jul 3, 2012)

Buy kdx 50 jvc


----------

